# kernel not found               solved

## twhite613

when i put in the command cd /usr/src/linux  in the terminal im using i get the error file not found.can someone tell me whats going on?Last edited by twhite613 on Tue Apr 10, 2007 4:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IQgryn

Can you post the output of 

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

 and 

```
eselect kernel list
```

?

----------

## twhite613

ok for  ls -l /usr/src         total 0

for   eselect kernel list     none found

----------

## IQgryn

You need to install a kernel source tree.  Run 

```
emerge -av gentoo-sources
```

 to emerge the default kernel sources.  You'll have to either create a symlink from /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-<version>, use eselect kernel to create it, or make sure the symlink use flag is enabled before you install it.

That said, if you previously had a kernel source tree installed, then you should probably figure out what happened to it.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Look at this section, especially the kernel related: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-40.html

----------

